# More than 4 partitions?



## Sinani201 (Sep 8, 2008)

I need to create a new partition for Ubuntu, but I have the maximum number of partitions. I have tried converting the disk to dynamic, but it says that there is not enough space available for that. What should I do? (The 75 gb unallocated space is where Ubuntu should go)

http://i56.tinypic.com/2zh4flu.png


----------



## bbearren (Jul 14, 2006)

Sinani201 said:


> I need to create a new partition for Ubuntu, but I have the maximum number of partitions. I have tried converting the disk to dynamic, but it says that there is not enough space available for that. What should I do? (The 75 gb unallocated space is where Ubuntu should go)
> 
> http://i56.tinypic.com/2zh4flu.png


You can only have 4 Primary partitions. I have one Primary partition, and one Extended partition. In that Extended partition, I have 10 logical drives.

You could convert one of your primary partitions into an extended partition. I'm booting Windows 7 from a logical drive in an extended partition on this laptop.


----------



## Sinani201 (Sep 8, 2008)

Can I convert to an extended partition using Disk Management, or will I have to use a separate tool? I can't find anything in Disk Management or diskpart that will let me convert a partition to extended, unless I'm missing something.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Use Disk Management and unallocate all free space.

Use Diskpart , 
'create partition extended ' : this will use up all free space into one extended parition. Then you further subdivide the extended partition into logical partitions. 

'create partition logical size=xxx ; xxx is in MB. Repeat this until you have used up all space in extended partition.

Then you can format each logical partition: 
'select partition #',
'format'.


----------



## Sinani201 (Sep 8, 2008)

I ran "create partition extended" but got this error:


```
DISKPART> create partition extended

No usable free extent could be found. It may be that there is insufficient
free space to create a partition at the specified size and offset. Specify
different size and offset values or don't specify either to create the
maximum sized partition. It may be that the disk is partitioned using the MBR disk
partitioning format and the disk contains either 4 primary partitions, (no
more partitions may be created), or 3 primary partitions and one extended
partition, (only logical drives may be created).
```


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Does Disk Management show that there is Free Space on the drive?


----------



## Sinani201 (Sep 8, 2008)

There is 75GB unallocated space on my hard drive for ubuntu, and the screenshot in my OP reports that all of the partitions has at least 168MB of free space (check the Free Space column at the top of the screenshot). Unless you meant something else?


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

well, just try putting in the Ubuntu disk and see if can see the free space to use for install. If it can see that 75GB free space, then you should be good to go. 

I use VirtualBox ( free vmware clone ) from Oracle. And I have Ubuntu running in it. Saves me from worrying what grub would do my disk.


----------



## Sinani201 (Sep 8, 2008)

One of the reasons why I'm installing Ubuntu is because it's lighter on the battery. Installing it in VirtualBox would do just the opposite.

I'll try installing Ubuntu from the disk to see what will happen later.


----------

